# Zoloft and Tylenol



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I have been taking Zoloft for IBS for several months and have been advised to continue taking it for a full year. That's fine, since it seems to be helping and isn't causing any side effects. However, I'm need some information about drug interactions. I get headaches periodically and in the past have always taken one of those multisymptom pain relievers that also includes a drug such as pseudoephedrine that will treat nasal and sinus congestion. This kind of medication seems to be the only thing that helps my headaches, and even that isn't 100% effective. I believe that Tylenol in itself is safe to take with Zoloft, but does anyone know about the multisymptom pain relievers with pseudoephedrine or a similar agent?I guess I could consult a pharmacist, but I'll check here in the interim.Nancy


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

if you arent taking them at the same time it should be fine. If you are worried, take them at least a few hours apart and dont take too many pain relievers.if you google search drug interactions there is a site that will tell you exactly what will happen.Though from the looks of things there shouldnt be any problem.


----------

